# ToysRus has TMs



## Waterwings (Apr 24, 2008)

I was looking around the web and found the dangest thing: ToysRus carries trolling motors and some accessories! :shock: 

https://www.toysrus.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=2542894&pg=1

.....and small boats!

https://www.toysrus.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=2542882&pg=1


----------



## dampeoples (Apr 24, 2008)

Someone's (bitchy) wife must run that store, to put serious stuff like TM's in a toy store.


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 24, 2008)

dampeoples said:


> Someone's (bitchy) wife must run that store, to put serious stuff like TM's in a toy store.




:lol:


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Apr 25, 2008)

That is the funniest thing. They have a better selection than alot of sporting goods stores.


----------



## bluegillfisher (Apr 25, 2008)

And as you get older, the toys just keep getting better!


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 26, 2008)

bluegillfisher said:


> And as you get older, the toys just keep getting better!



and more expensive :shock:


----------



## cardrken (May 1, 2008)

The difference between men and boys is the size(price) of their toys!


----------



## dampeoples (May 1, 2008)

No kidding 

I thought a boat was a big hole to put money in, but just got a price on a battery for my bike, $75!!! I put one in my truck not too long ago for $40, and need two new deep cycle batteries. 1/2 a paycheck just for juice


----------

